# Yet another Salsa Casseroll



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I've had this bike for two weeks now and am still working on dialing in the fit. I've never ridden something so smooth over rough pavement as this bike, even with the narrower tires and wheels I've added. It is definitely an ideal bike for most styles of riding other than racing. I can't wait to ride a century on it next month. Here's a list of my customizations:

Terry Fly saddle from my Allez
Shimano M520 mountain SPD pedals
Kool Stop salmon brake pads
A new set of wheels that I got for a great price off Craigslist: Mavic Open Pro 32H w/ Ultegra Hubs and DT butted spokes
Conti GP4000 tires (25mm)
I've removed the fenders from the bike for now but they will see some use soon enough. Also, the bike came with a Salsa painted stem but my LBS set me up with a shorter stem to use in the meantime since my reach was a bit long. 

Once I'm happy with the fit on the Salsa I'll be selling my Allez - no room for two bikes. I bought the Salsa as a bike to "do it all" and I think it's capable of delivering.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Your bike looks great.Salsa seems to be a well liked bike in this forum. The only thing I suggest is not sell your other bike. It is always nice to have a second bike for back up or really foul weather, to lend to a friend or when your Salsa is down for the count. Happy riding.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

blakcloud said:


> The only thing I suggest is not sell your other bike. It is always nice to have a second bike for back up or really foul weather, to lend to a friend or when your Salsa is down for the count. Happy riding.


I agree, having two bikes is nice, but as it is I have to keep my bikes inside a modest apartment - I don't have a basement or garage (despite the photos - it's my neighbor's garage). Also, part of the "new bike deal" with the wife was that I sell the old one to make up for some of the $1500 I plunked down for the Casseroll.

In fact, I'll be getting up early tomorrow morning and taking the Allez out for its "farewell ride."  Then I give it a careful detailing and post it on Craigslist, where I anticipate it will sell fast as our local University is to fill with students this weekend. This should be good timing, at least.


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

Steel is real! I sold my aluminum road bike last year and haven't looked back. I don't think I've been on a single ride where I though "Wow, I really wish I had my Roubaix back!"

The Casseroll was one of the frames I considered for my last build...unfortunately it was priced higher than I wanted to spend. 

Ditch the pie plate  

Jared


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

zpl said:


> I agree, having two bikes is nice, but as it is I have to keep my bikes inside a modest apartment - I don't have a basement or garage (despite the photos - it's my neighbor's garage). Also, part of the "new bike deal" with the wife was that I sell the old one to make up for some of the $1500 I plunked down for the Casseroll.
> 
> In fact, I'll be getting up early tomorrow morning and taking the Allez out for its "farewell ride."  Then I give it a careful detailing and post it on Craigslist, where I anticipate it will sell fast as our local University is to fill with students this weekend. This should be good timing, at least.


Nice Ride! Save that stem. To me they help complete the package and you can only get one if you buy the complete bike or the SS version. 

I recently tried to purchase a Casseroll thru my LBS but QBP wouldn't sell it to them because another dealer about 30 miles away carried them. Their loss, I now own a Specialized Tricross. 

About those college kids. They never have any money, but CL is the place.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

A suggestion. List your Allez on EBay &/or Craig's list for $5000.00. Leave it there for awhile. When it doesn't sell, tell your wife, "I tried and tried, but the market for used bikes is nil. I guess I'll just have to keep it for awhile, and try again next year. Hopefully the market will improve by then."


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> A suggestion. List your Allez on EBay &/or Craig's list for $5000.00. Leave it there for awhile. When it doesn't sell, tell your wife, "I tried and tried, but the market for used bikes is nil. I guess I'll just have to keep it for awhile, and try again next year. Hopefully the market will improve by then."


Ha, love the idea! Very creative. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Size..*

What size frame is that? Nice ride!!


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Mosovich said:


> What size frame is that? Nice ride!!


Thanks, it's a 55cm frame (equivalent to a 58cm traditional frame). My reach is a bit long, so I'm trying out different stems from the LBS.


----------

